# Good fully modular PSU?



## Exodus (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey guys

I need to find a new PSU for my next rig. I was thinking of getting the Cooler master VSM  550w but I'm not sure if it's the best choice and I would like to find a cheaper and fully modular PSU that still perform great.

I'm not sure what my rig will look like yet. It will either be:

Processor: I5 4690k
Motherboard: Z97 mATX board
CPU cooler: H220/Fractal T12/S24
RAM: Fury 2 x 4GB DDR3 1866
GPU : directCU II R9 290 4GB
Storage: mx100 256GB
PSU: ???
Case: Bitfenix Aegis

or

Processor: I5 4690k
Motherboard: Z97 board
CPU cooler: H220/Fractal T12/S24
RAM: Fury 2 x 4GB DDR3 1866
GPU : directCU II R9 290 4GB ( I'm thinking of making a crossfire setup later on)
Storage: mx100 256GB
PSU: ???
Case: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe

I'm waiting to get more info on the cases before making a decision. 

I would like to be able to overclock everything in both cases.

For the second build, I would like to be able to make a crossfire setup. I was recommended the Evga G2 series and they really looks to be solid PSU. Will the 750w version be powerful enough to power the whole build?

For the second build, I don't want to make crossfire. I think 550w will be enough. Which fully modular (if possible) PSU would the best choice?


Have a great day and thanks if you answer.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 2, 2014)

for one 290 550w will be enough if you dont oc
for cf 290 750w is ok again if you dont oc.
if you are going to cf dont take directcu. they run hottest from all non ref cards. better look at msi gaming or sapphire trixx or vaporx
as for the psu brand.
xfx black edition or evga super nova, coolermaster V series but i think their smallest is 700W or any seasonic.


----------



## GhostRyder (Jul 2, 2014)

Exodus said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I need to find a new PSU for my next rig. I was thinking of getting the Cooler master VSM  550w but I'm not sure if it's the best choice and I would like to find a cheaper and fully modular PSU that still perform great.
> 
> ...


I do not see a budget but ill try to suggest some reasonable one for ya:

EVGA SuperNova Gold 850
Good PSU and will handle a CFX 290 with overclocked CPU without a frett.  Probably one of the better buys right now on newegg compared to the others.

As far as brands go, Seasonic is generally one of the top brands along with EVGA and Corsair.  There are other good brands as well but those are at least my top ones (I also include Rosewill on the top side of the PSU market as they make some great PSU's.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 2, 2014)

This is honestly an amazing PSU, I have one and I simply love it! No troubles at all, and it never produces any noise


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Better safe than sorry go for a 750w Seasonic or at least designed by Seasonic and sold by Corsair, XFX for example although make sure as they tend to use other brands\designs too..  I keep hearing about FSP PSU's and how good they are but have not had any personal experience with them..

Your system may not require a 750w to run but having plenty of room for wear and tear and not forceing a PSU to near it's max is a good thing for efficiency life of the PSU.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2014)

Id look at the Evga Supernova G2 750w. Id love to have the 850w unit myself for my rig (mainly to get rid of the blue on my HX850 since it does not match my systems color scheme whatsoever)


----------



## Vario (Jul 2, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Better safe than sorry go for a 750w Seasonic or at least designed by Seasonic and sold by Corsair, XFX for example although make sure as they tend to use other brands\designs too..  I keep hearing about FSP PSU's and how good they are but have not had any personal experience with them..
> 
> Your system may not require a 750w to run but having plenty of room for wear and tear and not forceing a PSU to near it's max is a good thing for efficiency life of the PSU.


Reviews of the EVGA Supernova G2 750 and 850 are very good.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=380
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/11.html


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2014)

I mainly like the EVGA Units for the warranty. The price for the 850w G2 on Newegg is awesome too. $139.99 OR $109.99 with MIR.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 2, 2014)

Not to toot my own horn, but: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/seasonic-ss-760xp2-for-100-exp-7-3.202688/


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 2, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not to toot my own horn, but: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/seasonic-ss-760xp2-for-100-exp-7-3.202688/



Damn good deal right there.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 2, 2014)

Vario said:


> Reviews of the EVGA Supernova G2 750 and 850 are very good.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story6&reid=380
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/11.html



Did i say it wasn't ?, i was not trying to imply their are no others that can be trusted.  But i do go for what i trust and i trust Seasonic.

Lets see if EVGA can keep releasing Great PSU's as long as Seasonic has.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks for all your answers 

You confirmed my thoughts of the Evga G2. So if I want to able to make a R9 290 crossfire the Evga G2 750w will be enough if I don't overclock? And 850 if I want to overclock the GPUs? The seasonic looks to be a really good PSU but I'm trying to not spend too much money.

And if I decide to not make a crossfire setup and keep just one card, which PSU should I get? The Cooler Master VSM isn't fully modular and the XFX XTR isn't avaible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2014)

If it were my computer, I'd get this PSU (same one thebluebumblebee linked to):
Seasonic SS-760XP2 760w 80+ Platinum

If you are in the USA, it even has a $25 rebate right now and $45 off (code: EMCYTZG587 )


Edit: I would also strongly recommend staying away from 4 GiB sticks of RAM.  If you can't afford two 8 GiB sticks, just buy one and grab another when you can afford it/need it.  You don't buy a 290 if you don't intend to game and the memory requirements for games are going to go in 8+ GiB territory within the next two years.


Edit: "Modular" usually means the 20+4 pin and 4+4 pin (maybe a 6+2 for graphics card too) are hard wired where fully modular means they are removable as well.  The only situation where fully modular is preferable to modular is if you're not going to be using them (e.g. using it as a secondary PSU to run hard drives, pumps, and the like).

If the price on the SeaSonic wasn't amazing and you were okay with modular, I'd go with this:
ENERMAX Platimax EPM750AWT 750W 80+ Platinum


----------



## Norton (Jul 2, 2014)

iirc @fullinfusion was pulling over 1000w at the wall running an overclocked 3770k and a pair of overclocked R290's so consider going on the high side with your psu choice and get a quality unit if you are considering overclocking at some point.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 2, 2014)

That's about 900w DC (90% efficient PSU).


----------



## X71200 (Jul 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> iirc @fullinfusion was pulling over 1000w at the wall running an overclocked 3770k and a pair of overclocked R290's so consider going on the high side with your psu choice and get a quality unit if you are considering overclocking at some point.



Wall meters are known to be inaccurate, and Furmark numbers don't reflect gaming power consumption. There is no point in over exaggerating what he needs.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html as you can see from there even by adding the rest of the system in equitation you won't even come close to pulling OVER 1000W.

For single card, he can get an LZP-550 which is an excellent unit and be more than alright. For dualie, I'd third the SS-760XP2.


----------



## VSG (Jul 3, 2014)

OP: I have 3 EVGA G2 units with me at the moment, so if want something just let me know.


----------



## AsRock (Jul 3, 2014)

X71200 said:


> Wall meters are known to be inaccurate, and Furmark numbers don't reflect gaming power consumption. There is no point in over exaggerating what he needs.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html as you can see from there even by adding the rest of the system in equitation you won't even come close to pulling OVER 1000W.
> 
> For single card, he can get an LZP-550 which is an excellent unit and be more than alright. For dualie, I'd third the SS-760XP2.




Actually no he be better with a 750w not a 550w,  sure it will run but running a PSU near max is inefficient and a 750w typically run best around 320w at best efficiency all so be less wear on the PSU.

Because it can don't mean you should..

With a single 290 he be looking at 220w-380w while gaming.  If 2x290's i would go 850w.


----------



## X71200 (Jul 3, 2014)

AsRock said:


> Actually no he be better with a 750w not a 550w,  sure it will run but running a PSU near max is inefficient and a 750w typically run best around 320w at best efficiency all so be less wear on the PSU.
> 
> Because it can don't mean you should..
> 
> With a single 290 he be looking at 220w-380w while gaming.  If 2x290's i would go 850w.



http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_review_benchmarks,10.html

You aren't running an LZP-550 anywhere near max with a single 290. Hell it actually acts like a 650W unit, let alone at 550W he's more than fine.

Looking at those numbers you'd run a single 290 more efficiently with a 550W PSU and not 750W.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for your answers.  Also guys I think I need to specify my budget. The max I can spend is 110$.



FordGT90Concept said:


> If it were my computer, I'd get this PSU (same one thebluebumblebee linked to):
> Seasonic SS-760XP2 760w 80+ Platinum
> 
> If you are in the USA, it even has a $25 rebate right now and $45 off (code: EMCYTZG587 )
> ...


I live in Canada so both of the PSU are over what I can affordand and the last one is modular. The reason I want a fully modular power supply is because I want to change the cables for sleeved ones and having a fully modular power supply. Do you any other recommendation? 

And Can't I do the same thing with 2 x 4GB and ram when I need it and make it work in quad channel? Like 4 x 4GB?



X71200 said:


> Wall meters are known to be inaccurate, and Furmark numbers don't reflect gaming power consumption. There is no point in over exaggerating what he needs.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/radeon_r9_290_crossfire_review_benchmarks,4.html as you can see from there even by adding the rest of the system in equitation you won't even come close to pulling OVER 1000W.
> 
> For single card, he can get an LZP-550 which is an excellent unit and be more than alright. For dualie, I'd third the SS-760XP2.



Ah man that one would've perfect if Newegg.ca and Newegg.com could have the same prices. It's over budget on newegg.ca and I can't find it anywhere else. Which PSU should I get that costs less than 110$ (US)?


----------



## Norton (Jul 3, 2014)

These are nice models from Newegg.ca in the range you're looking for:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438028

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017

The EVGA SuperNOVA 750w is gold rated and fully modular- great unit for the price!


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> These are nice models from Newegg.ca in the range you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137
> 
> ...


Yup either way all those are great, but a 10 year warranty is a no brainer for the G2 version.
Cheap insurance for the extra few bucks vs the B2 one.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 3, 2014)

Norton said:


> These are nice models from Newegg.ca in the range you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151137
> 
> ...




Okay thanks I'll get the 750w G2 and I'll make a crossfire later on. But in case I give up on crossfire which fully modular PSU 550w PSU should I get?


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2014)

Exodus said:


> Okay thanks I'll get the 750w G2 and I'll make a crossfire later on. But in case I give up on crossfire which fully modular PSU 550w PSU should I get?



Any of the ones listed here are good:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...IsNodeId=1&PriceMin=75&PriceMax=120&name=660W
*note- FULL modular puts a steep premium on a psu and limits your choices 

***EDIT- the Seasonic M12 II in the above link says full modular *but it may not be... *still a very decent unit though


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2014)

Exodus said:


> The reason I want a fully modular power supply is because I want to change the cables for sleeved ones and having a fully modular power supply. Do you any other recommendation?


They are factory sleeved.  Why would you want to change it?



Exodus said:


> And Can't I do the same thing with 2 x 4GB and ram when I need it and make it work in quad channel? Like 4 x 4GB?


LGA 1150 doesn't support quad-channel. LGA 2011 does (LGA 1366 is tri-channel). 16 GiB of RAM really isn't much these days.  Removing 4 GiB sticks to install 8 GiB sticks is wasteful, in my opinion.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 4, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They are factory sleeved.  Why would you want to change it?
> 
> 
> LGA 1150 doesn't support quad-channel. LGA 2011 does (LGA 1366 is tri-channel). 16 GiB of RAM really isn't much these days.  Removing 4 GiB sticks to install 8 GiB sticks is wasteful, in my opinion.



I thought it was possible. How come I see at lot of people with 4 stick of ram in one single lga 1150 motherboard? In this link for example.

http://pcpartpicker.com/search/?cc=us&q=550w

I want to get colored sleeved cables like the bitfenix alchemy. It make cables management way easier when the PSU is fully modular but I think I'm going to give up on that and get a simple modular one.




Norton said:


> Any of the ones listed here are good:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...IsNodeId=1&PriceMin=75&PriceMax=120&name=660W
> *note- FULL modular puts a steep premium on a psu and limits your choices
> ...



Thanks a lot for your help. 
If I give up on fully modular which PSU would be the best one?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 4, 2014)

Exodus said:


> I thought it was possible. How come I see at lot of people with 4 stick of ram in one single lga 1150 motherboard? In this link for example.


LGA 1150 has two memory channels (channel 0 and channel 1) and each channel has two DIMM slots.  The maximum it can do is 2 x dual channel.

The only reason why people should have all four DIMMs populated is if they need that much memory.


----------



## Norton (Jul 4, 2014)

This one is excellent (partial modular/seasonic internals):

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371059
Ran one in one of my rigs 24/7 for over a year with no issues and it's sitting in a buddy's rig now doing the same.

However, good units are always going on sale so watch for deals


----------



## MetalRacer (Jul 4, 2014)

Good one here.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._-cables-_-na-_-na&Item=N82E16817151120&cm_sp=


----------



## Exodus (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys.



Norton said:


> This one is excellent (partial modular/seasonic internals):
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371059
> Ran one in one of my rigs 24/7 for over a year with no issues and it's sitting in a buddy's rig now doing the same.
> ...



Okay thanks thanks a lot man.

I just saw the XFX XTR on NCIX. It looks pretty good. Gold rated and fully modular. What do you think of this PSU?

http://www.ncix.com/detail/xfx-xtr-series-550w-80-ba-92830.htm



FordGT90Concept said:


> LGA 1150 has two memory channels (channel 0 and channel 1) and each channel has two DIMM slots.  The maximum it can do is 2 x dual channel.
> 
> The only reason why people should have all four DIMMs populated is if they need that much memory.



I don't understand. Is it possible to make four sticks of RAM work in a single motherboard?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2014)

Exodus said:


> I don't understand. Is it possible to make four sticks of RAM work in a single motherboard?


Yes so long as there are four DIMMs.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 5, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes so long as there are four DIMMs.


 So it is possible to do so on a Z97 board but it won't work in quad channel. It will be 2x dual channel. Am I right?

If yes than can I do this in the case that 8GB won't be enough in the future? Is there any downside?


----------



## Norton (Jul 5, 2014)

Exodus said:


> Thanks for all your help guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seasonic OEM unit/good reviews on the XTR series- go for it! 

Here's a review of that model:

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6022/xfx-xtr-550-watt-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/index5.html


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 5, 2014)

Exodus said:


> So it is possible to do so on a Z97 board but it won't work in quad channel. It will be 2x dual channel. Am I right?
> 
> If yes than can I do this in the case that 8GB won't be enough in the future? Is there any downside?


Yes.  8 GiB is minimum right now.  Star Citizen minimum is 16 GiB.  The memory requirements are only going to go higher.  The downside of 1 x 8 GiB is it won't run dual channel until you add another stick.  Leaving the door open to 32 GiB is a better long term strategy than limiting yourself to 16 GiB.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> Seasonic OEM unit/good reviews on the XTR series- go for it!
> 
> Here's a review of that model:
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6022/xfx-xtr-550-watt-80-plus-gold-power-supply-review/index5.html



Thanks. So I'll get that one case I want to make an mATX build and I'll get the Evga G2 750w in the case I wan't to make crossfire. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Yes.  8 GiB is minimum right now.  Star Citizen minimum is 16 GiB.  The memory requirements are only going to go higher.  The downside of 1 x 8 GiB is it won't run dual channel until you add another stick.  Leaving the door open to 32 GiB is a better long term strategy than limiting yourself to 16 GiB.



My 4gb lasted me 5 years on my old computer. Don't you think the day games will require more than 16 GB I'll have to change my CPU and my motherboard?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 6, 2014)

No, because they're coming right now (e.g. Thief and Wolfenstein: The New Order).  The reason why 4 GiB was fine for the past decade was because consoles, up until now, only had 512 MiB of memory.  The Xbox One and PlayStation 4 have 8 GiB of memory and they don't have the memory hog that is Windows running in the background either.  I expect games that will use more than 16 GiB to show up in the next 1-3 years.  What will drive that growth will be console ports that target 4K resolutions on PC which translates to really high resolution textures that require a lot of memory.

Now that game development has begun to cross the 32-bit barrier en masse, the sky is literally the limit again with memory.


----------



## Exodus (Jul 6, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, because they're coming right now (e.g. Thief and Wolfenstein: The New Order).  The reason why 4 GiB was fine for the past decade was because consoles, up until now, only had 512 MiB of memory.  The Xbox One and PlayStation 4 have 8 GiB of memory and they don't have the memory hog that is Windows running in the background either.  I expect games that will use more than 16 GiB to show up in the next 1-3 years.  What will drive that growth will be console ports that target 4K resolutions on PC which translates to really high resolution textures that require a lot of memory.
> 
> Now that game development has begun to cross the 32-bit barrier en masse, the sky is literally the limit again with memory.



I haven't thought about that. Thanks for the warning but I'm still not sure. I think I'll make another thread and see what people think of this.


----------

